

A filmmakers perspective on distributing films via the iPad - stoneage
http://blogs.indiewire.com/tedhope/archives/enzo_tedeschi_on_distributing_films_via_the_ipad/

======
Jun8
This is the future! Some people look at the funnies at YouTube and think all
non-studio movies online has to be badly shot pet videos. Think about it: More
than 3000 movies were submitted to Sundance, only a select few will be
screened. How will the others find their audience? The problem is that
currently there are very few efforts that aim to bridge general public and
independent filmmakers.

------
georgemcbay
David Lynch's perspective:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKiIroiCvZ0>

He's talking about the iPhone, but I suspect his views wouldn't change much if
talking about the iPad.

